# Cedar Creek Music Server



## Sonnie

From by research thread I finally came up with all the parts needed (wanted) for our Cedar Creek Music Server. I appreciate everyone who participated and gave me all the recommendations, advice and ideas.










*Parts List from Amazon

*Silverstone Tek GD01B-R-USB3.0 Aluminum Front Panel/0.8mm SECC Body ATX Media Center/HTPC Case with 2X USB3.0 Front Ports Cases (Black) - Silverstone Tek - $146.61 

Gigabyte Intel H81 OP-AMP USB DAC-UP Port Audio Noise Guard ATX Motherboard GA-H81.Amp-UP - Gigabyte - $79.99 

Intel Core i3-4130 3.4 3 FCLGA 1150 Processor BX80646I34130 - Intel - $124.99 

Samsung Electronics 840 Pro Series 2.5-Inch 256 GB SATA 6GB/s Solid State Drive MZ-7PD256BW - Samsung - $199.99 

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) - Corsair - $76.99 

Nexus NX-5000V1 - Nexus - $99.95 

Noctua NH-L12 Low-profile Quiet CPU Cooler with 120/90mm Dual PWM Fan - Axpertec, Inc. - $59.99 

Noctua NF-R8 80mm Fan (31 CFM) - Noctua - $14.60 x 2

Asus 24x DVD-RW Serial-ATA Internal OEM Optical Drive DRW-24B1ST (Black) - Asus - $21.95 

LapGear 45492 Deluxe Computer LapDesk - Creative Essentials, LLC dba Lap Desk - $25.14 

Logitech 910-002974 M325 Wireless Mouse for Web Scrolling - Black - Logitech - $17.25 

Logitech Wireless Keyboard K360 - Glossy Black - Logitech - $22.49 

Total Parts Cost $915.54

I already have an unused W7 Pro 64-bit disk... I believe it cost me $140 a while back.

JRiver Media will be used at an additional $50.

*Total System Cost $1,105.54* (we don't have to add cost of music do we :gulp: )

I hope to put it together on Monday, if all goes well.


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> From by research thread I finally came up with all the parts needed (wanted) for our Cedar Creek Music Server. I appreciate everyone who participated and gave me all the recommendations, advice and ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parts List from Amazon
> 
> *Silverstone Tek GD01B-R-USB3.0 Aluminum Front Panel/0.8mm SECC Body ATX Media Center/HTPC Case with 2X USB3.0 Front Ports Cases (Black) - Silverstone Tek - $146.61
> 
> Gigabyte Intel H81 OP-AMP USB DAC-UP Port Audio Noise Guard ATX Motherboard GA-H81.Amp-UP - Gigabyte - $79.99
> 
> Intel Core i3-4130 3.4 3 FCLGA 1150 Processor BX80646I34130 - Intel - $124.99
> 
> Samsung Electronics 840 Pro Series 2.5-Inch 256 GB SATA 6GB/s Solid State Drive MZ-7PD256BW - Samsung - $199.99
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) - Corsair - $76.99
> 
> Nexus NX-5000V1 - Nexus - $99.95
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 Low-profile Quiet CPU Cooler with 120/90mm Dual PWM Fan - Axpertec, Inc. - $59.99
> 
> Noctua NF-R8 80mm Fan (31 CFM) - Noctua - $14.60 x 2
> 
> Asus 24x DVD-RW Serial-ATA Internal OEM Optical Drive DRW-24B1ST (Black) - Asus - $21.95
> 
> LapGear 45492 Deluxe Computer LapDesk - Creative Essentials, LLC dba Lap Desk - $25.14
> 
> Logitech 910-002974 M325 Wireless Mouse for Web Scrolling - Black - Logitech - $17.25
> 
> Logitech Wireless Keyboard K360 - Glossy Black - Logitech - $22.49
> 
> Total Parts Cost $915.54
> 
> I already have an unused W7 Pro 64-bit disk... I believe it cost me $140 a while back.
> 
> JRiver Media will be used at an additional $50.
> 
> *Total System Cost $1,105.54* (we don't have to add cost of music do we :gulp: )
> 
> I hope to put it together on Monday, if all goes well.


Id be so excited with that gear, I'd have it up by noon tomorrow:T ! Wonderful gear indeed!


----------



## RTS100x5

Im one of those ppl who's just as much an audio geek as I am a computer geek :nerd: . Im glad that a group of us were able to collaborate on this and Im sure the results will be a very enjoyable piece of equipment....Hope you can provide some build photos for posterity . :T

Im glad you chose JRIVER MC ... its a very comprehensive piece of software though not completely without fault - I use it daily for music and often for movie file playback ... If you need any free VST audio plugins just pm ...


----------



## Tonto

Nice list of parts.

Are you sure the SSD is compatible with USB 3.0?


----------



## Sonnie

Absolutely!


----------



## dougc

Awesome Sonnie, I'm excited for you to get this together and get rolling with JRiver


----------



## RTS100x5

Tonto said:


> Nice list of parts.
> 
> Are you sure the SSD is compatible with USB 3.0?


Since it will be connected via an internal SATA port whats the concern with USB 3.0 ?


----------



## AudiocRaver

KID IN A CANDY STORE!

Sonnie is playing it cool, _no big rush, I'll get to it next week..._:sn:

We all know he is BUSTING with excitement to get to it.:yikes:


----------



## ALMFamily

Congrats mate - looking forward to seeing / hearing it in a month!


----------



## Savjac

That looks great, have a good time assembling and playing.


----------



## Tonto

USB 3.0 is much faster, current HD's can't utilize the faster rate, the HD has to be 3.0 compatible. That being said, I just did not know if it was. I clicked on the link but it did not say. Point being, you can buy a USB 3.0 card, put it in your PC, and it won't help without upgrading the HD. Just wanted to make sure it was before the fact.


----------



## Savjac

When it comes to audio transfer I don't think anything above USB 2.0 is of any use. I could be wrong, but I don't think so there is just not that much information to move.

Please set me straight if I am off base here.

I did look closely at Sonnie's photo and I am not sure if the red one connects to the blue one or the yellow one....its so confusing.


----------



## NBPk402

I see you are having fun Sonnie.  Today I am putting in a SSD in my wifes Fujitsu laptop and also a Toshiba 1TB hibrid HDD. The Hibrid is supposed to give the performance of a SSD and they were on sale for $89. I hope they work like they say.


----------



## Savjac

They do, in theory. The OS should go on the SDD as well as some programs you use a lot while the storage like photos, music etc can go on the spinner.


----------



## NBPk402

Savjac said:


> They do, in theory. The OS should go on the SDD as well as some programs you use a lot while the storage like photos, music etc can go on the spinner.


That is how I am doing it as we speak. :T


----------



## Sonnie

Any SSD can take advantage of USB 3.0 speeds, and will perform better with 6.0 Gb/s SATA. It won't come into play with my system for what I am going to use it for, so it won't matter. I don't really need USB for now, although it will be there if I ever do.


----------



## Savjac

My Bad, I was not clear, oops.

I was referring to using a usb to a Dac for music, say for instance your server connected to the Onkyo via USB.
The information being transferred will be limited in speed to USB 2 standards, at least for now. So it is best to have USB 3 for data transfer to say a backup that can also use the USB 3 standard but for listening to music, it does not really matter. 

I think.....





Sonnie said:


> Any SSD can take advantage of USB 3.0 speeds, and will perform better with 6.0 Gb/s SATA. It won't come into play with my system for what I am going to use it for, so it won't matter. I don't really need USB for now, although it will be there if I ever do.


----------



## Sonnie

I was replying to Tonto, but USB won't matter in my case for audio... as I will be using Optical out to the Onkyo.


----------



## Tonto

Yeah, I didn't know if it was needed or not, just talking out loud. It may come in hand though with portable media (USB drives have an awfull lot of space these days).

Is this horse dead yet? :innocent:


----------



## Savjac

Tonto said:


> Yeah, I didn't know if it was needed or not, just talking out loud. It may come in hand though with portable media (USB drives have an awfull lot of space these days).
> 
> Is this horse dead yet? :innocent:



Has anyone discussed optical vs. usb ?? 
..and now here is what I will be doing :run2:


----------



## Sonnie

It will be handy one day if I ever decide to add video to the mix... like maybe some of my music concerts, but for now, the internal 256GB SSD I have will suffice for music. I rarely watch a movie twice... and loading a Blu-ray into the OPPO is not painful. With music... I am all over the place on any given day, so having it all in one place is fine by me.

As far as USB vs Optical... yeah... think we have beat this to death with whether or not to go with an outboard DAC or not. If I can go straight from the computer DAC-UP USB to the Onkyo USB input, I will certainly try it and compare it to HDMI and Optical. I do not however, plan to use an outboard DAC, as I have tested the OPPO Sabre DAC vs the Burr-Brown DAC in the Onkyo and there was no difference in sound quality. I am satisfied that both of those are top notch. 

HDMI, Optical, Coaxial, Balanced Analog... no differences that I have heard. So, I will use either HDMI or Optical ... I just said Optical above because it was the first think that came to mind and thinking of eliminating any possible ground loops. I will still need HDMI out so I can view the JRiver on the big screen, so I may just use it for audio and video. For audio... I will be sending raw bitstream from the computer to the Onkyo using JRiver.


----------



## dougc

I had a ground loop hum with mine when I initially set it up using HDMI. Switched outlets for the PC and eliminated the issue.


----------



## Savjac

I like my optical interface, it works good. For everything but the computer, I use the HDMI, it is so easy and like many things these days, it works very well, although, I wish it fit a bit tighter.


----------



## Sonnie

I am thinking it would be just as simple to use HDMI and take care of audio and video with one cable.


----------



## gorb

Looks pretty nice. I will add that I usually don't hear much about Nexus PSUs but what I have heard hasn't really been positive. I know you are trying to find something quiet though. I hope it works out for you but if it doesn't, I'd take a strong look at something like the Seasonic X-650 (7 year warranty ). That should also be nice and quiet.

Here's a test of the noise level:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article986-page5.html


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... everything I read about the Nexus power supplies was pretty good. The sight you linked above gave the Nexus NX-5000 their SPCR Editor's Choice Award.

It was just as quiet at the Seasonic at low loads and quieter at higher loads.










Granted it does not have a 7 year warranty... only a 2 year. but it is also a little less expensive too.

Too late now though, as I have have the Nexus in hand and about to start putting it all together. :T


----------



## gorb

No worries, I certainly hope it all works out for you


----------



## Sonnie

I was able to work on it for a couple of hours this afternoon. Pretty much done other than connecting all the power wires and tidying up the wires inside.

Here is a pic of the cabinet hull:



CPU cooler bracket on back side of motherboard:



CPU cooler bracket on top side of motherboard:



Gigabyte MB, Noctua CPU cooler and dual Noctua case fans installed: 



Nexus power supply, SSD and optical drive installed:



Since I did not get finished with it at the office, I did bring it home so I can finish it up tomorrow and hopefully get some of the music loaded to it.


----------



## Savjac

Looks great and the multiple cooling fans seems a very wise move. :T


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> I was able to work on it for a couple of hours this afternoon. Pretty much done other than connecting all the power wires and tidying up the wires inside. Here is a pic of the cabinet hull: http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14273 CPU cooler bracket on back side of motherboard: http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14274 CPU cooler bracket on top side of motherboard: http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14275 Gigabyte MB, Noctua CPU cooler and dual Noctua case fans installed: http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14276 Nexus power supply, SSD and optical drive installed: http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14277 Since I did not get finished with it at the office, I did bring it home so I can finish it up tomorrow and hopefully get some of the music loaded to it.


Excellent!!! I hope you don't lose power...looks like a once in 100 year event for the panhandle so I can imagine what's it going to be like in Bama

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... really... if we cough too hard around here we can lose power. We are the very LAST house on this line and if it goes down anywhere between us and the source, we are out. We lose power about 3-4 times a month. Most of the time it is short, but during big storms it can be days. That sleet, snow and ice is suppose to be right on top of us too. Ice on power lines is not good.


----------



## ALMFamily

Could be worse - you could be looking at the negative 10 we are supposed to see tomorrow. And, that is the high for the day! We are supposed to be around -45 with a wind chill....


----------



## NBPk402

Sounds like you might be a candidate for a nice generator.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Ever consider a UPS to ride out the short power outages, just for the PC? I suppose operating system corruption is much less likely with the fast write time of the SSD, but being superstitious, it is good insurance. If you do get one, be sure to get the kind with true sinusoidal output.


----------



## AudiocRaver

This was probably discussed and went right over my head... How do you plan to handle data backup?


----------



## Sonnie

I don't, but I may buy a cheap HDD and stick in there for a backup drive and let it run a differential backup once a week. Or I might back it up to our other server on the network. It has a 2TB drive in it.


----------



## Sonnie

Finished it up a few minutes ago... other than getting JRiver setup and loading my music.

     

The motherboard lights up like a xmas tree.



It works! :jump:


----------



## ALMFamily

Yay! It's pretty too!


----------



## Sonnie

Ripped my Dire Straits Brothers in Arms Hybrid SACD and listening to it via WASAPI JRiver.

Here we are in the HT room. 

 

I love it when you connect everything up and it just works like a charm. Sitting in my main listening position with the server on the cabinet and using the wireless keyboard and mouse without any issues.

OH... did I mention this server is DEAD silent... I mean I can't hear it running with my ear right next to it... incredibly quiet! When I first turned it on I thought something was wrong. I thought, well... the lights are on, but the computer ain't on. Then the bios menu popped up on the screen, which confirmed for me that it was indeed on and working. I then thought, well the fans can't be running, but they were on.

Right now it is connected via HDMI. I started Walk of Life on both the OPPO and the Server at the same time and swapped between the two... identical sound, so I think I accomplished what I wanted to accomplish.

Are you guys ripping to FLAC? I noticed it is set to rip to APE by default and I had to change it in the settings.

Of course I have a lot to play with. One thing I really like is having a computer out here in the HT room with me and not having to bring my laptop in here with its power supply. This will be super convenient for REW and a lot of other things.


----------



## ALMFamily

Did you not get the theater view working? I thought it looked different than the picture you posted.


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> Ripped my Dire Straits Brothers in Arms Hybrid SACD and listening to it via WASAPI JRiver. Here we are in the HT room. http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14306 I love it when you connect everything up and it just works like a charm. Sitting in my main listening position with the server on the cabinet and using the wireless keyboard and mouse without any issues. OH... did I mention this server is DEAD silent... I mean I can't hear it running with my ear right next to it... incredibly quiet! When I first turned it on I thought something was wrong. I thought, well... the lights are on, but the computer ain't on. Then the bios menu popped up on the screen, which confirmed for me that it was indeed on and working. I then thought, well the fans can't be running, but they were on. Right now it is connected via HDMI. I started Walk of Life on both the OPPO and the Server at the same time and swapped between the two... identical sound, so I think I accomplished what I wanted to accomplish. Are you guys ripping to FLAC? I noticed it is set to rip to APE by default and I had to change it in the settings. Of course I have a lot to play with. One thing I really like is having a computer out here in the HT room with me and not having to bring my laptop in here with its power supply. This will be super convenient for REW and a lot of other things.


I rip to .ape which is lossless also...can't tell the difference between .flac and .ape !!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily

prerich said:


> I rip to .ape which is lossless also...can't tell the difference between .flac and .ape !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I rip to .wav - since I went with 2 3tb drives, I was not as worried about space.


----------



## prerich

I'm glad you like it Sonnie! Looks fantastic! Now you can play with theater view, 3Dalbum art and what not, but all that is eye candy. I turn my monitor off when listening to music and navigate with Gizmo or jremote (depending if I'm using my droid or my iPad). What you want to play with is the PEQ  !!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Savjac

Sonnie said:


> Ripped my Dire Straits Brothers in Arms Hybrid SACD and listening to it via WASAPI JRiver.
> 
> Right now it is connected via HDMI. I started Walk of Life on both the OPPO and the Server at the same time and swapped between the two... identical sound, so I think I accomplished what I wanted to accomplish.
> 
> Are you guys ripping to FLAC? I noticed it is set to rip to APE by default and I had to change it in the settings.
> 
> Of course I have a lot to play with. One thing I really like is having a computer out here in the HT room with me and not having to bring my laptop in here with its power supply. This will be super convenient for REW and a lot of other things.


Yes I always did but because I share music with iTunes for the AppleTv, I have started using apple lossless so it will work on both programs. I notice no difference between the two sonically.

I love the look of the server, that case is a must, even the inside so clean and well laid out, I just shake my head that one can buy the parts and with some time and care, put a computer together and have it work. The times they are a changin. 

Um...ok I dont want to rain, or snow or sleet or hail but you ripped the "CD" part of the SACD, although you probably know that. The SACD part should sound better than the basic CD, well it does to me anyway. But to burn a SACD and plat it back is a bit more difficult and based on the bit rate on your screen, yup a CD.


----------



## prerich

Savjac said:


> Yes I always did but because I share music with iTunes for the AppleTv, I have started with apple lossless so it will work on both programs. I notice no difference between the two sonically. I love the look of the server, that case is a must, even the inside so clean and well laid out, I just shake my head that one can buy the parts and with some time and care, put a computer together and have it work. The times they are a changin. Um...ok I dont want to rain, or snow or sleet or hail but you ripped the "CD" part of the SACD, although you probably know that. The SACD part should sound better than the basic CD, well it does to me anyway. But to burn a SACD and plat it back is a bit more difficult and based on the bit rate on your screen, yup a CD.


Yes, he only ripped the CD version...however he can set JRiver to bitstream DSD or he can have it convert DSD to PCM (but he must leave the disc in...no ripping DSD/SACD). I love the entire setup (we're actually using the same case).

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## gorb

Sonnie said:


> Are you guys ripping to FLAC? I noticed it is set to rip to APE by default and I had to change it in the settings.


Yes, I rip to FLAC. I use EAC (exact audio copy) and do secure ripping. I want perfect rips.

There shouldn't be any audible difference between lossless codecs however.


----------



## RTS100x5

Try the OUTPUT FORMAT remix to 5.1 with some upsampling and see what you think... even though you may not prefer to use it I would like your opinion on the SQ and features...


----------



## ALMFamily

Seems most are ripping to FLAC - are you all choosing this specifically due to space?


----------



## prerich

ALMFamily said:


> Seems most are ripping to FLAC - are you all choosing this specifically due to space?


Well, I use .ape, mainly because I couldn't tell a difference and it's a little smaller, I have plenty of space (7 tb). I could go .wav but ape works fine. Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## gorb

I use flac because it's more common, I guess. You can of course transcode lossless files to other lossless formats without any issue of course.


----------



## Sonnie

I was thinking of using flac to save a little space and because it is more common. I need to check my car though and see if it plays flac. I had been ripping to wave so that I could easily copy them to a USB thumb drive and play them in my car. If my car does not play flac, I may just rip to the smallest file, if that is ape.

I believe JRiver uses EAC to rip doesn't it?


I tried changing the Output Format, but I could not get it to sound any different or produce a 5.1 output. Is this using the SACD?


----------



## Savjac

Is anyone using Ipod, Ipod Touch or other Apple storage units ??


----------



## Sonnie

Oh... and the Theater View is awesome indeed.

I do close my eyes often when listening, but as I change music, it is neat to see some of this artwork.


----------



## Savjac

Hmm JRiver says

The main reason for having "Source number of channels" is because this setting must be used for output to most receivers if you want the receiver to do the upmixing. If you are sending PCM over HDMI then you need to use 5.1 or 7.1, but the receiver can still upmix the actual channels being used.

Here is what you need to ask:

Channels

Is JRiver or the receiver going to handle upmixing, speaker setup, and bass managment? If the answer is "receiver," then you use "Source number of channels." Otherwise, you usually need to select the number of physical channels you have for output.


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> I was thinking of using flac to save a little space and because it is more common. I need to check my car though and see if it plays flac. I had been ripping to wave so that I could easily copy them to a USB thumb drive and play them in my car. If my car does not play flac, I may just rip to the smallest file, if that is ape. I believe JRiver uses EAC to rip doesn't it? I tried changing the Output Format, but I could not get it to sound any different or produce a 5.1 output. Is this using the SACD?


Stay wav....I have a Genesis and it will only do .wav and mp3.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie

My wife's Lexus does not support flac either, so I am sure my wannabe Lexus won't.


----------



## Savjac

Can you burn to a small media player ?? Sansa, Android Phone, Ipone whatever you use ??

If so, that will decode your files and then you can play in the car but once again maybe I am being captain obvious.

I think as long as its not a cd being played back, the format does not matter.


----------



## prerich

Savjac said:


> Can you burn to a small media player ?? Sansa, Android Phone, Ipone whatever you use ?? If so, that will decode your files and then you can play in the car but once again maybe I am being captain obvious. I think as long as its not a cd being played back, the format does not matter.


I think he wants to just stick the jump drive in the car and not worry about introducing another device. I love just sticking my drive in and hit USB 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie

Exactly... plugging the nearly invisible USB drive in and leaving it there is very convenient. I also like the simple folder/file system for use in a car.


----------



## Savjac

Very good then MP3 or WAV it is. Now, Jriver has an option to convert to another type of file in the same or separate library and keep both files. Name one Car or whatever and convert your choices to the format that works in the car/USB stick.


----------



## prerich

Savjac said:


> Very good then MP3 or WAV it is. Now, Jriver has an option to convert to another type of file in the same or separate library and keep both files. Name one Car or whatever and convert your choices to the format that works in the car/USB stick.


that's exactly what I do 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## gorb

I use lame encoded mp3s for the car (v2).


----------



## RTS100x5

Yeah I use 5.1 analog from my XONAR sound card so JRMC handles all the upmixing > channel levels and so forth with OUTPUT FORMAT and ROOM CORRECTION... When you get a chance Sonnie you might also try the EDGE Sub Harmonic synth as a VST plugin.. it really sounds great with Rock and Heavy Metal music - specially since you have those 18 " subs. Im trying to get the link to it but its hard to find


----------



## Sonnie

I have got a lot of stuff to check out ... no doubt about that.


Actually JRiver has a conversion tool, so could I not just stick my USB drive in the server, choose the songs I wanted and covert them on the fly to the USB drive? Likely I will just use .mp3 for the car. That way I don't have to take up drive space on my server.


----------



## Sonnie

I am getting a clicking noise every time my email client notifies me of a new email. It sounds like it is coming from the motherboard, but being I am not standing right over it when it happens, I am not absolutely sure.

It is not an issue when listening to music, just when surfing and handling emails.

Not a major thing, but curious.

Also... every now and then my speakers will sneeze. Not too loud, but enough to startle me because I am not expecting it. It is no doubt caused by the computer, but again, not an issue during music listening.


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> I am getting a clicking noise every time my email client notifies me of a new email. It sounds like it is coming from the motherboard, but being I am not standing right over it when it happens, I am not absolutely sure. It is not an issue when listening to music, just when surfing and handling emails. Not a major thing, but curious. Also... every now and then my speakers will sneeze. Not too loud, but enough to startle me because I am not expecting it. It is no doubt caused by the computer, but again, not an issue during music listening.


Go to your sounds settings in windows7 control panel, select sounds and then select no sounds (those are system sounds)

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie

I still hear the clicking, but haven't had a sneeze in a while.

Sounds like a relay.

I also noticed faint waterfalls flowing down my screen. Of course this is not for video, so it ain't a big deal... just kind of weird looking.


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> I still hear the clicking, but haven't had a sneeze in a while.


how are you receiving email? Which program?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie

Mozilla Thunderbird


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> Mozilla Thunderbird


check mozilla's settings - it has a sound setting, turn off the sounds in mozilla.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily

Not sure if you encountered this Sonnie, but when you do an import to get all your music to JRiver, did you get a bunch of files that when to an unassigned area?

Or, does anyone know why this occurs and how to resolve these to correctly go into JRiver?


----------



## Sonnie

What kind of files are they?

Have you got you File Types under Options selected properly?

Unfortunately I do not have anything to import, as everything on my other server is MP3 files. I am going to have to load all of these one by one. Well... I can take my wave files off my USB, as they were ripped with dBpoweramp.


----------



## ALMFamily

Sonnie said:


> What kind of files are they?
> 
> Have you got you File Types under Options selected properly?
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have anything to import, as everything on my other server is MP3 files. I am going to have to load all of these one by one. Well... I can take my wave files off my USB, as they were ripped with dBpoweramp.


They are wav, flac, and mp3 files - it varies actually. I do have all those as well as several other files types selected for import.


----------



## ALMFamily

Ok, I found the solution. In some cases, the file name is stored as one long string instead of parsing into separate fields - this seems to happen mostly with WAV files. So, there is a library tools function that allows you to pull the needed info from the string. Tedious to be sure, but possible...


----------



## Sonnie

This JRiver software is phenomenal to say the least. I love that Theater View.

Still getting the occasional clicking (relay like) with the computer. Not enough to irritate me, but it is there. I think over time I will not notice it.


----------



## NBPk402

I use JRiver and love it... The only thing I don't like is if you have a compilation disc it will put each song down individually.


----------



## Sonnie

I thought there was a setting to playback gapless for compilations.


----------



## NBPk402

Sonnie said:


> I thought there was a setting to playback gapless for compilations.


I meant that it will list each artist as an individual album.


----------



## Savjac

It does do that, there must be a setting somewhere though.


----------



## RTS100x5

Savjac said:


> It does do that, there must be a setting somewhere though.


I haven't found it yet .. It is very annoying... best I have found is to manually tag each song with the same Artist or Album Title:rolleyesno:


----------



## Savjac

I understand, thank you for the note.


----------



## Sonnie

Couple of questions...

1. I had my USB drive inserted to rip those songs to the SSD. Even though I have removed it, the songs still show up double in my library. Am I missing a way to refresh the library?

2. The video image (background image) and windows are loading larger than my projector screen. I can adjust this on my projector, but it then makes my image for the OPPO and TV too small on the projector screen. At one point I found a way to scale it, but that did not work. I am not finding that option now... probably overlooking it, but if it don't work it won't matter. I see the option to center the image, but that just shrinks it and sticks it in the center with black bars all around it. I see in the Intel Display Options where it states I can use custom scaling, which is what I assume I used last time and it did not work, but that appear to no longer be an option. Any ideas on how to manage this?


----------



## Sonnie

Okay... on #2, I was on the native resolution if 1920 x 1080, which is where I saw the Adjust Aspect Ratio that does not work. I had to change the resolution to 1600 x 900 because I could not read the higher resolution on the 125" screen... text too blurred... just doesn't look good. Anyway, I don't get the Aspect Ratio adjustment option on the lower resolution. Curious if there is aftermarket software that can scale it.


----------



## RTS100x5

Sonnie said:


> Okay... on #2, I was on the native resolution if 1920 x 1080, which is where I saw the Adjust Aspect Ratio that does not work. I had to change the resolution to 1600 x 900 because I could not read the higher resolution on the 125" screen... text too blurred... just doesn't look good. Anyway, I don't get the Aspect Ratio adjustment option on the lower resolution. Curious if there is aftermarket software that can scale it.


Your adjusting the INTEL GRAPHICS resolution ? On my ATI video card software I can customize the 1920x1080 resolution to my screen size by adding a custom resolution... IDK if this is do able on Intel :scratch:


----------



## RTS100x5

On #1 if you specify a location to IMPORT from it will always hold those file names . This happened to me on my clients HTPC . His hard drive died and even though it was removed, JRiver still had a log file of the movies , so when I had the movies recovered and put on the SYNOLOGY NAS drive we got double the movie icons... the answer is to clear the Main Library and start over.. I did this

1. FILE > LIBRARY > CLEAR LIBRARY > CONFIRM

2. FILE > LIBRARY > IMPORT > CONFIGURE AUTO IMPORT > ADD 'folders you want the program to watch' > FINISH


----------



## Sonnie

RTS100x5 said:


> Your adjusting the INTEL GRAPHICS resolution ? On my ATI video card software I can customize the 1920x1080 resolution to my screen size by adding a custom resolution... IDK if this is do able on Intel :scratch:


Correct... that is the only graphics I have... on board.



RTS100x5 said:


> On #1 if you specify a location to IMPORT from it will always hold those file names . This happened to me on my clients HTPC . His hard drive died and even though it was removed, JRiver still had a log file of the movies , so when I had the movies recovered and put on the SYNOLOGY NAS drive we got double the movie icons... the answer is to clear the Main Library and start over.. I did this
> 
> 1. FILE > LIBRARY > CLEAR LIBRARY > CONFIRM
> 
> 2. FILE > LIBRARY > IMPORT > CONFIGURE AUTO IMPORT > ADD 'folders you want the program to watch' > FINISH


What "Tasks" options are commonly checked? When importing.


----------



## RTS100x5

All I have checked is MAIN LIBRARY


----------



## Sonnie

Okay guys... I am putting this Music Server up for sale. I find myself using my OPPO 105 with a USB flash drive simple enough and good enough. It was fun while it lasted, but not really for me. It cost me a little over $1,100 and I put it all together, so I think $950 shipped is a really good deal on this unit.

*EDIT: It is now sold!*


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> Okay guys... I am putting this Music Server up for sale. I find myself using my OPPO 105 with a USB flash drive simple enough and good enough. It was fun while it lasted, but not really for me. Of course I forgot to delete all the music, so whoever buys it will have to remove it. It cost me a little over $1,100 and I put it all together, so I think $950 shipped is a really good deal on this unit.


Wow!!! That was fast :unbelievable: !!! I can understand it though. I've been tempted to buy an Oppo 105 and use it as a preamp, however I have a new DAC arriving today for my HTPC. I've purchased an Essence Evolve 7.1 DAC based on the Sabre32 ESS 9018 DAC chipset. I'll start another thread and tell you how I like it (or if I don't - what's wrong with it). 

Back on topic - whoever buys this PC is getting one fine machine!!!!


----------



## chashint

About three years ago I started trying to find a really good solution for playing music too and after going through a laptop, a thumb drive, and a 1TB USB HDD connected to the AVR, a couple years ago I ended up with a iPod Classic.
A lot less FLAC support in hardware then and gapless playback was not a bullet point in the players.
After many years of disdained turns out I was a iPod guy after all, I use it at home with the AVR, in the vehicles with USB, and there are times I can use it at work with earbuds.
iTunes is not as bad as I anticipated on my PC and even though the iPod does have quirks when communicating with my F150 Sync it usually gets the job done (sometimes that girl that lives in the Ford Sync has a mind of her own).
I really like having my whole library is with me all the time and most of the music is ripped with ALAC.
I can't tell a difference between playing a ALAC file on the iPod connected to the AVR via USB and the same file in wav from a flash drive.
Of course there is no fast way to switch between the two so it's hard to tell for sure.

Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Sonnie

I have one of those USB thumb drives about as big as a dime that is left plugged into my car. My F150 Platinum Ford Sync has a hard drive, so I just loaded what I wanted on there. I leave the USB thumb drive plugged in to my 105 all the time and it is simple enough to navigate and it doesn't temp me to get on the net and check my email, surf the web, etc. When I get on that server I start doing a lot more that I initially intend to do, which is just listening to music. Not only is it a music server, it is a blazing fast computer too. :huh:


*EDIT: It is now sold!*


----------

